# Uber drivers should go on strike against rating system



## Alan (Aug 13, 2014)

Rating system is not fair , stressful , it makes drivers not to concentrate on the road , I have contacted over 50 drivers and all of them are agreed . I keep searching for the new driver in my city ,we need another 450 drivers and they would definitely listeen to us if over 500 drivers go on strike


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

51 Alan. What do you need?


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

Alan said:


> Rating system is not fair , stressful , it makes drivers not to concentrate on the road , I have contacted over 50 drivers and all of them are agreed . I keep searching for the new driver in my city ,we need another 450 drivers and they would definitely listeen to us if over 500 drivers go on strike


I agree, why can't they make the driver's rating the same as the customers. Let the passengers decide what rating they will accept. Just make the rating numbers bigger for the passenger to see. Else, they need to start deactivating customers account with low ratings as well.


----------



## Alan (Aug 13, 2014)

UberSF said:


> 51 Alan. What do you need?


 My rating is 5.4 I've done over 2500 trips and i got warning from uber


----------



## Alan (Aug 13, 2014)

UberxD said:


> I agree, why can't they make the driver's rating the same as the customers. Let the passengers decide what rating they will accept. Just make the rating numbers bigger for the passenger to see. Else, they need to start deactivating customers account with low ratings as well.


Most of the customers are unaware of customer rating


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Alan said:


> Rating system is not fair , stressful , it makes drivers not to concentrate on the road , I have contacted over 50 drivers and all of them are agreed . I keep searching for the new driver in my city ,we need another 450 drivers and they would definitely listeen to us if over 500 drivers go on strike


I just got deactivation message after 450 rides
I drive brand new prius v at night and lots of rquests from bars, how can we get rated accurately from drunk?
I am also v polite, now I really don't know what to do. Uber response to my email was same standard pre written message regarding attending class and opening doors for pax and give them water and candies.
Nobody care about driver at Uber


----------



## sdrick (May 5, 2015)

The main reason, I believe, the rating system is a shambles is because the paxs are aware of the importance of the rating system and literally hold it over us. I've had paxs say they were giving me a 1* because I wanted a different team to win than them. As silly as that sounds paxs know they have more power than is fair and cannot be challenged. Drivers whom started with Uber from the beginning were able to maintain higher ratings because the pax did not know they could rate a driver poorly for whatever reason they wanted. Now paxs whom in the past may not even have given a rating now may give a driver a bad rating for any absurd reason.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

sdrick said:


> The main reason, I believe, the rating system is a shambles is because the paxs are aware of the importance of the rating system and literally hold it over us. I've had paxs say they were giving me a 1* because I wanted a different team to win than them. As silly as that sounds paxs know they have more power than is fair and cannot be challenged. Drivers whom started with Uber from the beginning were able to maintain higher ratings because the pax did not know they could rate a driver poorly for whatever reason they wanted. Now paxs whom in the past may not even have given a rating now may give a driver a bad rating for any absurd reason.


I agree 100%


----------

